# log splitter gas or electric



## relax (Sep 6, 2008)

looking at getting a splitter..any pro or cons with gas or electric...I will be splitting ash  and elm..thank in advance..ZZZim                                                                                                                                                       CROWN on the rocks...ZZZim


----------



## donatello (Sep 6, 2008)

Get a GAS splitter. My bro has a Timberwolf that I borrow and it works GREAT. If he didn't have it, I would buy the same one.
I was at an old retired guys house the other day. He showed me his electric splitter and how it split. It was a DR brand that could only handle 16"logs. It was soooooo slowwwwwwww. If you don't burn much and the logs are smallish and you have ALOT of time on your hands (like being retired) then check-out the electric, but buy the gas anyway.... You can't split those larger rounds or crotch wood (you know what I mean  :red  You don't want to turn away those larger rounds. You WON'T be sorry! I scrounge for free wood. Everybody grabs the smaller stuff first and I end up getting the main trunk  :cheese: !  I love it!
Get a 20+ ton gas and be done with it. Spend all the time saved watching football, drinking beer or both...

And as I understand, elm is REALLY tough to split. That would probably render the electric splitter almost useless.


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 6, 2008)

i agree, gas is the way to go, you wont be sorry. watch for good deals from places like tractor supply and such.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ash will split if you look at it harshly but elm that's real tough...even with my gas splitter I have to shave it from the side like if I was hand splitting.


----------



## jeffman3 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have 28 ton Swisher with 10 1/2 B&S;engine. This thing will split anything I can physically move over to it.! Elm is very tough in the crotch pieces, and Truly I don't think an electric will do the job. Get one that stands up vertically, that has enough guts, and you can split anything that you move over to it and knock over under the wedge! The 36"+ locust we cut at the tree dump finally made it grunt a bit, and we had to run the motor at just under full throttle, but that round was a very large, twisted, snarly, multi-crotch (three different ring circles), piece of very hard, dense, wood. It more cut it, then split it, but it did the job! Anything less, and it would still be at the tree dump. We split allot of elm, some of it larger, and that stuff is tough! Get the largest, most powerful, gas splitter you can almost afford, and you will not regret it!


----------



## smokinj (Sep 6, 2008)

gas would save you a lot of head ackes when doing elm ash is easy enough


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 6, 2008)

If you buy gas you wont have to worry about having the right length extension cord. ;-) 

Shipper


----------



## DennisR (Sep 7, 2008)

> *donatello*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would not base my purchasing decision on what the above two have said because they have only seen the cheap under powered electric splitters perform and not a 240 Volt 5 HP electric splitter which would wipe the floor of a gas powered one easily in a split off duel contest since the torque curve shoots up a like a rocket and is MUCH greater than a gas engine when an induction motor is under heavy loading such as going through a knot in a log.  Here is what I mean: 

http://www.ecmweb.com/mag/405ecm08fig2.jpg

The breakdown torque figure is the important one to look for in an induction motor for hydraulic applications. The higher it is, the better its ability to go through tough wood without stalling.


I say ask for a log splitter without the motor so you can pick your own electric motor to suit your needs. 

These motors will do the job and not stall at all. They are available from: www.electricmotorwarehouse.com

Motor torque information is from leeson.com. Price is from electricmotorwarehouse.com.

BDT = Break Down Torque
FLT = Full Load torque
FLRPM = Full Load RPM
HP is calculated as (FLT*FLRPM)/5252


131616  
5 HP 
BDT = 17.4 FT*LBS
FLT = 7.5 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 3500 RPM
Cost = $462.80

131537 
5 HP
BDT = 32.5 FT*LBS
FLT = 15 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 1750 RPM
Cost =  $439.40

131778
5 HP
BDT = 19.4 FT*LBS
FLT = 7.5 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 3500 RPM
Cost = $663.00

131543
5 HP
BDT = 35.5 FT*LBS
FLT = 15 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 1740 RPM
Cost = $425.25  

140203
5 HP
BDT = 43.5 FT*LBS
FLT = 15 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 1740 PRM
Cost = $511.65  

131549
5 HP
BDT = 19.4 FT*LBS
FLT = 7.5 FT*LBS
FLRPM = 3500  RPM
Cost = $581.88      


Remember to have the proper pump for the RPM speed of chosen motor. Gas  is only advantageous when portability is required.


----------



## jeffman3 (Sep 7, 2008)

justplain said:
			
		

> > *donatello*
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I did look at some high end electric splitters when I was looking to buy the one I have. I still think the larger gas splitters are the way to go. In order to need that much power, you are talking about a big heavy piece of wood, more then I, or probably most people, are going to lift into a trailer or bed of a truck. I don't have miles of extension cords laying around the house. So gas is the way for me to go. For example the locust I described in my post had to weigh hundreds of pounds, It was all I could do to roll the thing over, there is no way I could even think about lifting it to the bed of truck.

You are right on, that the high end electrics are just fine, if you don't want to move the splitter around, and can wire a separate breaker for just the splitter, ( big amp draw)


----------



## donatello (Sep 8, 2008)

"I would not base my purchasing decision on what the above two have said because they have only seen the cheap under powered electric splitters perform and not a 240 Volt 5 HP electric splitter which would wipe the floor of a gas powered one"
     I have seen what is readily available to the average consumer. That's right, all I've seen were the cheap underpowered electric splitters... Where can you buy a splitter without the motor, electric or gas? Home Depot,Lowes,Northern Tool? You may be able to, but I haven't seen it. And which splitter (brand and model number)would you use to make this cool franken-splitter? Why not give this info also? Can it be done, Hell yes. But the average guy just wants to split wood and be done with it. The readily available GAS powered splitters are reasonably priced,will pretty much handle any wood you and a buddy can lift onto it,has a warranty,and comes pre-assembled.   
     "Remember to have the proper pump for the RPM speed of chosen motor." NOW you possibly/probably need a different pump?
How much is that and do you need to make brackets? Is this a direct "bolt-on" to the un-named splitter?
     If your electric Franken-splitter was readily available to the average consumer for purchase (pre-assembled) at a competitive price, then  you would have a valid point.
Cool graph though...


----------



## woodconvert (Sep 8, 2008)

zim said:
			
		

> looking at getting a splitter..any pro or cons with gas or electric...I will be splitting ash  and elm..thank in advance..ZZZim                                                                                                                                                       CROWN on the rocks...ZZZim



Awe...if it were only ash. Get a gasser..you are not limited buy any available fuel that way. Some of that elm can be a real nard buster.


----------



## DennisR (Sep 9, 2008)

> I have seen what is readily available to the average consumer. That’s right, all I’ve seen were the cheap underpowered electric splitters… Where can you buy a splitter without the motor, electric or gas? Home Depot,Lowes,Northern Tool? You may be able to, but I haven’t seen it. And which splitter (brand and model number)would you use to make this cool franken-splitter? Why not give this info also? Can it be done, Hell yes. But the average guy just wants to split wood and be done with it. The readily available GAS powered splitters are reasonably priced,will pretty much handle any wood you and a buddy can lift onto it,has a warranty,and comes pre-assembled.



The only good electric log splitter I can think of right off is the Ram splitter. I am curious now that you brought it up if they will ship a full unit minus the engine/motor and pump. I'll shoot them an e-mail to find out. Also keep in mind that many consumers in America do not have an easily accessible 240 Volt circuit. If this was in Europe then there would not be any problems selling electric log splitters with appropriate horsepower in the hardware stores.





> Remember to have the proper pump for the RPM speed of chosen motor.” NOW you possibly/probably need a different pump?
> How much is that and do you need to make brackets? Is this a direct “bolt-on” to the un-named splitter?
> If your electric Franken-splitter was readily available to the average consumer for purchase (pre-assembled) at a competitive price, then you would have a valid point.




This requirement is easily satisfied by the fact that the flow rate output (in GPM) of a hydraulic pump is proportional to the radial speed it is turning at. So if a hydraulic pump of 11 GPM is required for a motor that turns 1750 RPM then use a hydraulic pump rated at 22 GPM at 3500 RPM; the result will be the same.

Mounting brackets are readily available from Northern Tools, as are the other parts necessary to build a "Frankenstein" log splitter. The mounting bracket may not be compatible with the electric motor mounting holes, but this is easily mitigated by making an adapter plate out of a slab of aluminum stock with the holes drilled in the appropriate locations.

The average consumer would not want to build a log splitter as you have stated, but it would be a learning experience and fun I think. Plus you have bragging rights.


----------



## CK-1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Most of the splitters listed in this thread are over kill.   I agree on getting a splitter that uses gas.   You can tow it in the woods if needed and go to town.    I have a 22Ton Huskee gas splitter from Tractor Supply.    It has split everything I've thrown at it in the past 3 years.    Very.. very happy with it...


----------



## triptester (Sep 9, 2008)

I am reading some misconceptions about log splitters or hydraulics in general. Horsepower and/or torque have very little to due with how powerful a splitter is. The primary factor for tonnage is cylinder bore size plus max pump pressure. The pressure is usually limited to 3000psi max. by component ratings. A 1hp. motor with matching pump will produce the same tonnage with a 4" cylinder as a 12hp. motor but the 12hp. motor will allow the use of a higher gpm pump that will move the cylinder faster.
The only real benefit of using an electric motor is quiet operation.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 10, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind of the 220/240V electric splitters is cost of operation.  I know of an individule that bought one of these and after 4 hours of continueous use, his next monthly electic bill had gone up by $200.

TIFWIW


----------



## jeffman3 (Sep 10, 2008)

CK-1 said:
			
		

> Most of the splitters listed in this thread are over kill.....



I guess it depends on the size and toughness of the wood you trying to split. I didn't think I would ever need a heavy duty high tonnage splitter, but once I got it, I found that I could take wood that others wouldn't touch because I could split it and they couldn't. If the diameter of the log is under twice the length of the bar on the saw and I can physically move the round to the splitter, I can process it for the stove! I get wood that others leave because it is a big crotch piece, or just to tough for the equipment they have. It all depends on what you want to split if 28 tons is over kill. I find that it is just right for me. I made it grunt good, and I truly believe a lesser splitter wouldn't have done it. Now that wood is in my rack, dry, and waiting for cold weather. I find that the bigger the round the more splits I can get from it, and the less time I spend running the saw. We can fill the truck with splits in half the time (or less) with really big rounds vs. smaller rounds and stove diameter branches.

I read once that if you have to much splitter you may never know it, but if you don't have enough splitter you will find out in short order. I decided to spend a couple hundred more and take anything I can cut and move, and don't feel, at all, that I bought to much splitter. Love this thing! :cheese:


----------



## DennisR (Sep 10, 2008)

> One thing to keep in mind of the 220/240V electric splitters is cost of operation.  *I know of an individule that bought one of these and after 4 hours of continueous use, his next monthly electic bill had gone up by $200.*
> 
> TIFWIW




This does not validate your argument that the operating cost of an electric log splitter is more expensive than gas. In actuality the price per kilo-watt hour is a few cents for your electrical energy bill compared to the cost per kilo-watt hour of chemical energy (the fuel) of what your gas splitter uses based on price of fuel. Let's not forget either that your gas engine will only be at best 35% efficient so its fuel consumption will be greater than the electrical energy consumption of the electric log splitter. 

If you don't believe me then run the math yourself. Look at your energy bill and see how much they charge you per kilo-watt hour. Then find how many kilo-watt hours is in gasoline to find cost per kilo-watt hour.

Anyways, the majority of people will say an electric log splitter lacks portability since you are limited in range of the drop cord which is a true statement and the ones in the hardware stores are underpowered Chinese junk. Also they do not sell the premium ones (with the 3 to 7.5 HP American made motors)  in hardware stores. One could also argue the initial cost if the premium versions were available. Those are the only negatives of electric. Everything else is zilch.


----------



## CK-1 (Sep 11, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> CK-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before purchasing my 22Ton, I did a lot of research here and at other sites.   Compared costs of 22Tons thru 30Tons and saw a price difference I wasn't willing to invest in.    Huskee does sell a 35 and 27Ton models, but they were too expensive for my taste.

I've split rounds around 4 foot wide with this thing with no problems.   Rounds with big branches on the side thats notted up.. no problem.   Once you split enough wood with your machine, you come up with a system to split effeciently.  I'm sure I can hang with the 27Ton and over machines any day...  :coolgrin:


----------



## jeffman3 (Sep 11, 2008)

If it works for you, and splits what you feed it, that's all anyone can want.   I guess that's why they make so many different makes and models. It boils down to, you use a mid to heavy tonnage gas splitter, so do I, and would recommend them to zim, the original poster of this thread, and I have a sense that you would too. A high end electric may very well work for some, but it doesn't suit my needs and I recommend a gas splitter, because it does suit my needs. I think this has been a very good exchange, and hashing out, of this controversial subject. 

I have always believed that if you avoid certain subjects, you will avoid most fights. I think I need to add to that saying. Avoid talking about another man's, wife, politics, religion, and splitter/saw. (or does that last one move into the religion category?)


----------



## Tfin (Sep 11, 2008)

justplain said:
			
		

> > One thing to keep in mind of the 220/240V electric splitters is cost of operation.  *I know of an individule that bought one of these and after 4 hours of continueous use, his next monthly electic bill had gone up by $200.*
> >
> > TIFWIW
> 
> ...



Interesting post.....however I never attempted to make any arguement one way or another.  Did you see something in my post that no one else did?

I merely stated that anyone considering an electric splitter be aware of the operating costs.  $200 for four hours worth of use vs $10 of gas for the same amount of time is fairly significant.  You can throw all the math at it you want, but the fact remains most folks would be quite surprised when their electric bill showed up.

Nothing more......nothing less.


----------



## DennisR (Sep 11, 2008)

> I merely stated that anyone considering an electric splitter be aware of the operating costs.  $200 for four hours worth of use vs $10 of gas for the same amount of time is fairly significant.  You can throw all the math at it you want, but the fact remains most folks would be quite surprised when their electric bill showed up.
> 
> Nothing more......nothing less.




The problem is this is a false statement without any evidence to prove you are right. It does not cost $200 to run an electric log splitter for 4 hours at all if you at least attempt to run the math for your self. Try not to be one so those people who take ones word as true information without doing your own investigation. 

 If it is 5 Hp then that is 3,730 watts. Single phase induction motors are 75% - 85% efficient (3-phase motors are 80% - 98%), but I will prove to you that even at 75% efficiency it will still not be $200. So the total power demanded is 4,973 watts at 75% efficiency. At 4 hours of operation that is 19.892 Kilowatt hours (or 19,892 watt-hours). Now we look up the average cost per kilowatt hour in your area found here: http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_a.html. I picked Connecticut as they are the most expensive at 19.53 cents per kilowatt hour for residential. So at at this rate the total cost of operating a 5 HP electric log splitter for 4 hours is $3.88.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 11, 2008)

Granted I don't want to be one of those "I heard from my brother's, aunt's hair dresser's uncle that so and so......"

Anyway's here's the link I read it from.   Sounds like there may of been something wired wrong so the claim of $200 for running a 220 electric splitter (especially a new one) for four hours is probably false.

http://www.sledmaine.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220876600

You seem to be quite enamoured with electric splitters so I don't want you thinking I'm attempting to belittel them.

I'd never own one......but hey, thats just me.   :roll:


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not an electric splitter guy either, but I am pretty sure you could run a 200HP electric splitter for 4 hours for 200 bucks.  Yes, I did say 200HP.


----------



## Redox (Sep 13, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> I'm not an electric splitter guy either, but I am pretty sure you could run a 200HP electric splitter for 4 hours for 200 bucks.  Yes, I did say 200HP.



In rough numbers, 200 HP would work out to about $36 an hour (at .15/kwh) or about $144 for that 4 hour run.  You would need about 240 amps of 480/3 phase to do it.  Since I don't think I have ever seen a single phase motor over 10 HP, this is pretty much an impossibility.  If I sunk my entire 200 amp service into a load bank, it would only cost me about $7 an hour to do it.

Operating cost isn't the biggest reason to consider an electric splitter, but it is icing on the cake.  If you are even considering an electric, you have already thought about the power supply issue.  If you really need a splitter out in the middle of nowhere, a gas splitter is tops.  If you are like me and always split near home, electric is a worthy contender.  Usefulness is about the same as someone noted because you don't really need a 35 ton machine to split 95% of the wood you are going to run into.

The electric is quiet, clean, efficient, simple, powerful and quiet.  Did I mention quiet?  I have done about 3 cords on the Ram and only hit 2 pieces that wouldn't split first time.  Both pieces were a maple knot that had been cut into a huge chunk that would probably choked a bigger machine anyway.  I chipped away at one of them and it eventually succumbed.  The other I saved as a seat for splitting in the vertical position.  

Those of you that have gas splitters be thankful for the power.  I won't miss it, but I also won't miss the noise, fumes, running out of gas and starting headaches of a gas splitter.  If I really wanted to run it in the woods, I would borrow a portable generator as I have more friends with those than splitters.   ;-P 

http://www.ramsplitter.com/Electric Splitters.htm

Chris

edit: somehow that link didn't come through.  See:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18715/


----------



## Jags (Sep 15, 2008)

Chris - sorry if my post was misleading.  It was simply to refute the idea that running an electric splitter for a few hours was going to raise the electric bill by such a large sum of bucks.

Electric splitters have their place, not at my place  , but I am sure somewhere.  The Ramsplitter looks like a capable machine, but depending on a persons splitting logistics, will not be useful in many situations.  The same can be said of a gasser (garage use, night time use, etc.).


----------



## Tfin (Sep 15, 2008)

What's the speed of the ram like in comparing gas vs electric splitters?


----------



## triptester (Sep 15, 2008)

When comparing log splitters, points to remember is that tonnage is determined by the bore size of the cylinder x the pressure of the pump. Cycle times are determined by pump gallons per minute at rated RPM's. The power source , gas or electric, has little to no effect on tonnage or cycle times as long as they are matched to the pumps required horsepower and RPM's.


----------



## Redox (Sep 16, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Chris - sorry if my post was misleading.  It was simply to refute the idea that running an electric splitter for a few hours was going to raise the electric bill by such a large sum of bucks.
> 
> Electric splitters have their place, not at my place  , but I am sure somewhere.  The Ramsplitter looks like a capable machine, but depending on a persons splitting logistics, will not be useful in many situations.  The same can be said of a gasser (garage use, night time use, etc.).



Well, you were pointing out the exaggeration and I was backing it up with science.  I tend to do that a lot.  There seemed to be a debate on energy cost and your post was just the easiest to quote.  Not pickin' on 'ya or anything, Jags!

I don't want to get too much more defensive in the gas vs. electric debate.  I made my decision and am happy with the results.  I realise that not everyone will agree with me; I just point out the differences and move on.  The big misconception is on power/usability: I think the Ram will hold its own against MOST gas splitters out there.

Tfin: the Ram has a pump and cylinder much like the ones on the gas splitters.  IIRC, mine will stroke 24" in about 9 seconds unloaded and split an 18" piece of maple in less than 15 seconds, unless it's really knotted. 

Chris


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 16, 2008)

i will say if you take off the electric motor on the ramsplitter and put a gas engine in its place, it looks like a gas splitter :wow:


----------



## Redox (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> i will say if you take off the electric motor on the ramsplitter and put a gas engine in its place, it looks like a gas splitter :wow:



NOW you're catching on... :coolsmile: 

Chris


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if anybody said this already, but I'll go so far as to say that I'd only consider a gas splitter that tilts horizontal/vertical.  I don't own one and rent one once/twice a year.  I wind up using the splitter only on really big rounds and use the splitter exclusively in it's vertical position.  Seems pointless to lift a round up and split - if they are small/light enough to lift up and handle, then you may as well split them by hand.  Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2008)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> Anybody else feel this way?



No!  I don't crawl around well.  I bring the log to me via a log lifter.  More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 16, 2008)

Ahhh - the lifter is nice.  That is sweet.


----------



## CK-1 (Sep 18, 2008)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if anybody said this already, but I'll go so far as to say that I'd only consider a gas splitter that tilts horizontal/vertical.  I don't own one and rent one once/twice a year.  I wind up using the splitter only on really big rounds and use the splitter exclusively in it's vertical position.  Seems pointless to lift a round up and split - if they are small/light enough to lift up and handle, then you may as well split them by hand.  Anybody else feel this way?



I agree.   I use the vertical position all the time.    For me, I have better control of what size split I want and I don't see myself lifting a huge round on my splitter.    Back hurts due to just thinking abouit lifting..


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to split everything by hand, but my elbow has been acting up and the Dr. has told me to give up the sledge and the monster maul...

I am awaiting delivery of a 30 ton gas splitter from Harbor Freight - It's gotten good reviews from others here and on Arboristsite, and appeared to be the best value and best designed machine I've seen on the market.

It's probably only about a 27-28 ton in reality, it has a 5" cylinder, which at 3,000psi gives 29.4 tons, and most splitters actually run less than that for pressure.

I mostly split at home, so I considered the electric, and decided against it for the following reasons - 

1. The only large (15 Ton plus) splitter source I could find was Ram-splitter - They make gas and electric versions of the same models, and in every case the gas version was LESS than the electric.  Earlier in the thread someone was posting prices on electric motors, which I believe were from a discount source - STILL much higher just for the motor than a bare gas engine costs - considering that everything else on a splitter stays the same regardless of how it's powered, you end up paying more for the electric.

2. The power requirements of even the cheap splitters are quite high, and a good splitter would pretty much need it's own circuit (or use one for another high power appliance, like a welder or a dryer) PLUS the extension cord to get out to the wood pile - If it's a couple hundred feet, we are probably talking 8 or 10 guage wire, possibly larger, to handle the current, and these days that is NOT cheap...  

3. I don't see that much advantage to the lower noise of an electric - I split during daylight, outdoors, and a small gas engine doesn't make enough noise to bother the neighbors...

4. The electricity may be cheaper than gas, but not that much and I can buy an awful lot of gas for what the cost difference in the splitter would be.

5. I may want to take it to the woods some time....

As it turns out, the HF splitter was $999 for the 20 ton model, and $1299 for the 30 ton - same unit except for a bigger engine, pump and cylinder...  I figured the difference was worth it for the extra power.

Gooserider


----------

